# How A $500 Craigslist Car Beat $400K Rally Racers



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

http://jalopnik.com/5497042/how-a-500-craigslist-car-beat-400k-rally-racers?skyline=true&s=i

is this :aty: :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it. :bigpimp:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

HW said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5497042/how-a-500-craigslist-car-beat-400k-rally-racers?skyline=true&s=i
> 
> *is this :aty:* :dunno: :eeps:


NO...but this one is.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5054302#post5054302


----------

